# Rechtliche Bestimmungen Schleswig Holstein/Fehmarn



## JuergenS (1. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nach einigen Jahren brandungsanglerischer Abstinenz soll es dieses Jahr Ende September mal wieder nach Fehmarn gehen.
Gibt es da irgendwelche gesetzlichen "Neuerungen", die ich beachten muß? 
Ich hab im Netzt was von ner Fischereiabgabe in Höhe von 10 Euro gelesen. Ist das noch aktuell und wenn ja wo muss ich die abdrücken?

Danke schon mal im voraus 

Jürgen


----------



## Boedchen (2. August 2013)

*AW: Rechtliche Bestimmungen Schleswig Holstein/Fehmarn*

Moinsens.
P1: Fischreiabgabe muss erfolgen, bekomst du in Ausgewählten Fachgeschäften vor Ort. Sprich Fehmarn-Tackle oder Baltic

P2: Mindestmass Flunder aufgehoben

Gültiger Fischreischein oder Urlaubergastkarte erforderlich
Ansonsten Schönen Urlaub und welcome back


----------



## GandRalf (2. August 2013)

*AW: Rechtliche Bestimmungen Schleswig Holstein/Fehmarn*

...oder in Stadtverwaltungen oder Touristinfos in SH.

Am besten zu hause den Vordruck aus dem I-Net ausdrucken und vor Ort nur noch die Beitragsmarke einkleben lassen.

Hier ist der Schein zum Ausdruck.


----------



## Nappo (2. August 2013)

*AW: Rechtliche Bestimmungen Schleswig Holstein/Fehmarn*

Tag Jürgen,
solltest du SONNTAGS anreisen früh genug bei Fehmarn Tackle anrufen und Schein bestellen. Wirst ja auch Würmer vorbestellen,dann machste das in einem Abwasch!!|supergri

Thorsten


----------



## JuergenS (2. August 2013)

*AW: Rechtliche Bestimmungen Schleswig Holstein/Fehmarn*

Ich wusste doch das mir hier geholfen wird. Danke euch für eure Antworten.
Dann muss es jetzt nur noch September werden


----------



## Snake77 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Rechtliche Bestimmungen Schleswig Holstein/Fehmarn*

Wieviel Ruten darf man dort(Fehmarn) aufstellen? Oder macht es kein Sinn mit mehr als 2-3 Ruten zu angeln?

Danke Euch schon mal!


----------



## Franky (6. August 2013)

*AW: Rechtliche Bestimmungen Schleswig Holstein/Fehmarn*

Es macht m. E. keinen Sinn mit mehr als 2 - 3 Ruten zu angeln. Da sollte jeder seinen Verstand zu nutzen... Eine Beschränkung ist in den Gesetzen und Verordnungen nicht zu finden.


----------



## Boedchen (6. August 2013)

*AW: Rechtliche Bestimmungen Schleswig Holstein/Fehmarn*

Ein Guter Angler benutzt nie mehr wie 2 Brandungsruten.
ggf. eine die Nahe am Land ausgelegt wird für "Sonderfische".
Aber da streiten sich die Gemühter. Wenn du keine blöden Sprüche kassieren willst und Ordentlich Angeln willst bist du mit 2 Stück vollkommen ausgelastet.


----------



## Snake77 (6. August 2013)

*AW: Rechtliche Bestimmungen Schleswig Holstein/Fehmarn*

Dachte auch... hol' mir zwei Brandungsruten und evtl. eine 3,00m Grundrute, um den Köder nicht soweit auszubringen. Falls andere Angler dann etwas "angepissed" fühlen, dann angele ich eben mit zwei. Was ich eingentlich eh machen würde, wenn der Fisch da ist und in Beißlaune 

Danke#h


----------



## Kielerfreund (6. August 2013)

*AW: Rechtliche Bestimmungen Schleswig Holstein/Fehmarn*



GandRalf schrieb:


> ...oder in Stadtverwaltungen oder Touristinfos in SH.
> 
> Am besten zu hause den Vordruck aus dem I-Net ausdrucken und vor Ort nur noch die Beitragsmarke einkleben lassen.
> 
> Hier ist der Schein zum Ausdruck.



Bitte gebe keine Halbwahrheiten bekannt.

Der von Dir verlinkte Vordruck war nur bis Ende Juni gültig.

Neu und rechtssicher  ist dieser hier.
http://www.schleswig-holstein.de/Um...n/PDF/Nachweisblatt__blob=publicationFile.pdf

@Mods. Bitte evtl ans Brett tackern damit der richtige Schein benutzt wird.  Danke

Gruß
Carsten|wavey:


----------



## GandRalf (6. August 2013)

*AW: Rechtliche Bestimmungen Schleswig Holstein/Fehmarn*

Moin Carsten,

Nun ja!

Ich habe meine Marke im Juni jedenfalls dort geklebt bekommen.
Dein Vordruck scheint jetzt eine Kombination auch für Leute zu sein, die keinen Fischereischein besitzen.

Halbwahrheiten...


----------



## Kielerfreund (6. August 2013)

*AW: Rechtliche Bestimmungen Schleswig Holstein/Fehmarn*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Moin Carsten,
> 
> Nun ja!
> 
> ...



Nein,
das ist der Vordruck der Landesregierung der von den Anglern als Nachweis gefordert wird.

Wie in vielen politischen Bereichen ändern sich hin und wieder die Ausweispapiere.

Im Juni war der alte Nachweis ja noch offiziell und behält seine Gültigkeit bis Ablauf der geklebten Marken. Höchstens 5 Jahre.

Seit Juli wird und muß jedoch der neue Vordruck ausgegeben werden, da die Änderung auch Angler betrifft, die aufgrund von Behinderungen oder ähnlichem, nicht in der Lage sind einen Fischereischein zu erwerben.
Diese dürfen dann unter Aufsicht eines Angelscheininhabers fischen, müssen aber auch die Fischereiabgabe Schleswig-Hostein bezahlen.

Der Vordruck in Deinem Link ist alt und darf offiziell nicht mehr verwendet werden. (|krach: von den Behörden)

Halbwahrheit war kein Angriff gegen Dich sondern eher der Hinweis auf Neuerungen im Fischereirecht S - H und das einem ein gut gemeinter Tip auch mal auf die Füsse fallen kann.:m

Gruß
Carsten|wavey:


----------



## GandRalf (6. August 2013)

*AW: Rechtliche Bestimmungen Schleswig Holstein/Fehmarn*

Ich hab nun mal große Füße...


----------



## Kielerfreund (6. August 2013)

*AW: Rechtliche Bestimmungen Schleswig Holstein/Fehmarn*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Ich hab nun mal große Füße...




Hoffentlich noch keine platten Füße. 
Auf großen Fuß leben wir doch alle, wenn wir mal in unseren Geräteschrank gucken.


----------



## GandRalf (7. August 2013)

*AW: Rechtliche Bestimmungen Schleswig Holstein/Fehmarn*



Bin übrigens Ende September auch wieder "bei euch" zu Gast.

Mal sehen was die Mefos im Herbst sagen.|rolleyes


----------



## Kielerfreund (7. August 2013)

*AW: Rechtliche Bestimmungen Schleswig Holstein/Fehmarn*



GandRalf schrieb:


> Bin übrigens Ende September auch wieder "bei euch" zu Gast.
> 
> Mal sehen was die Mefos im Herbst sagen.|rolleyes



Kannst du nicht gleich schreiben wer Du bist ??
Ich würde doch ganz anders mit Dir kommunizieren Dr. Dolittle

Kannst ja sogar Meerforellen verstehen. 

Spass beiseite, ab Ende September geht das ganze Theater mit den Meeresfischen wieder richtig los.
Son Shietn dann muß ich ja auch wieder los und werde nicht mehr so oft von der alten genervt.|krach:

Kannst mich ja mal besuchen kommen in Kiel.

Gruß
Carsten


----------

